
Jane's has spruced up its site - samizdis
A rebranding exercise at Jane&#x27;s to reflect its move out of IHS.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.janes.com&#x2F;
======
samizdis
[https://www.janes.com/](https://www.janes.com/)

Edited to add: The rebrand has decided that Jane's no longer needs the
possessive. Slippery slope, methinks.

